# What oil should i use? Help



## mrbigg (Jul 11, 2011)

I have a 2010 gti, tsi, dsg and i want to change my oil! Is it ok to use Mobile 1 ow40? or do you prefer something else? thanks


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*use what the manual calls for*



mrbigg said:


> I have a 2010 gti, tsi, dsg and i want to change my oil! Is it ok to use Mobile 1 ow40? or do you prefer something else? thanks


m1 0w-40 is fine as are a multitude of others. it's more important to follow a regular maintinace schedule. read all the disclaimers on interval in you manual, most of us fall under something other than 10k miles.


----------



## Scum Frog (May 30, 2011)

Suggestions include:

Castrol Syntec 0W-30 (A.K.A. German Castrol)
Mobil 1 0W-40
Pennzoil Ultra Euro 5W-40


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

M1 0w-40 only if you aren't burning oil.

w/o getting into it, look at the M1 HIGH MILES oils if you are a Mobil 1 fan, esp the 10w-30 HM.

I ran Edge 5w-30 in my APR 2.0 TSI 6M and pulled a lab report. Wear was minimal, identical to Motul 5w-40, but the thinner oil offered better mpg and cold starting. 

Ask me if you have any questions.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*earl*

m1 5w-30 is not acea a3/b4 therefore not appropriate fro a vw under warranty. as for gas mileage and cold starting, i've used everthing from 0w-30 to 10w-40, i ski all over the north east and see some wicked cold temps, can't tell one from the other as far as starting goes. i've never seen a significant change in gas mileage either and i've got close to 400k miles to talk about. just use something that covers your warranty and change it regularly. the 10 k is bull if you read the disclaimers.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

a sample size of 1 is not enough to make a conclusion... it's no where near statistically sound.

Plus, in the event of some oil-related failure, will Apexxx reimburse a person that followed his "facts"?

Probably not... it's your money... if you want the insurance of VW covering it... you follow what VW requires.


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

Standout UOAs i've seen for 2.0Ts are Redline 5W-40 and Shell Rotella T6 5W-40. I submitted a UOA for LubroMoly 5W-40 Synthoil Premium that showed a positive review.

I'm currently running the Rotella and no matter how good the oil is or what VW says about these 16000km OCIs, mines done at 8000km.


Sent from my 1st generation Motorola brick using Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis M (Jan 26, 2012)

BsickPassat said:


> a sample size of 1 is not enough to make a conclusion... it's no where near statistically sound.
> 
> Plus, in the event of some oil-related failure, will Apexxx reimburse a person that followed his "facts"?


+1 . And Audi Junkie, Apexx, and all of his personas know this as well. And ACEA A3 alone (Mobil1 High Mileage 10W-30) is not enough for the VW 502.00 spec. Go to the handy Lubrizol comparison too. Although read the disclaimer at the bottom which everyone seems to miss.

Sure, if you're out of warranty there are some good alternatives but these recommendations should be clear. And one or two random $30 uoa's tell you squat. A Blackstone uoa is for entertainment purpurposes only.

-Dennis


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

All I see is a bunch of words.

Here's my reply.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*keep working on it*



Apexxx said:


> All I see is a bunch of words.
> 
> Here's my reply.


we'll get along without you


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

Doubt it.


----------



## turbo_power (Jan 14, 2010)

Mobil 0w-40 works and Castrol Edge 5w-40 are easy to get at the big name auto stores. I think the biggest issues with these engines is that you need a low sulfur oil content with these as it can mess up the direct injections. I also recommend to change it every 3k, which isn't bad if you can score the $30-35 package oil w/filter deals. I also found that Kendall GT-1 fully synthetic 5w-40 oil, is VW certified and the firestone auto complete stores carry it.


----------



## BlueDevil504 (Jan 19, 2012)

Pennzoil Ultra Euro 5W-40 works great on my 2006 MKV GLI. Ordered it off of Amazon you should check it out


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

You can even mix the Ultra 5w-40 down with some of the Ultra 30 weight, available in a jug more cheaply.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*appex*

way to complicated


----------

